

Ask HN: How do you prevent your site from crashing from too much traffic? - bobrenjc93


======
jackalope

      1. Static files whenever possible
      2. Caches wherever possible
      3. Database indexes
    

These optimizations tend to pay off the most and probably require the least
amount of expertise.

A good IDS system that prevents bots and attackers from consuming resources
can also be helpful.

------
iSloth
Static files always help, especially if your using something like Nginx to
serve them.

Cache is also great, I make use of MemCache and Varnish on most of my
applications.

------
10dpd
Depends on the site.. what backend are you using?

------
AznHisoka
I don't market it :P

